
Run-Command – small, portable alternative to standard Windows Run-Dialog - richardboegli
http://www.softwareok.com/?seite=Microsoft/Run-Command
======
richardboegli
Author is extremely responsive, I asked for option for width to be increased
and it was done.

# Versions History

New in version 2.46 // September 14th 2015

Bug fix: in the text box to enter longer run commands was not possible, the
length of the input text was limited to the Edit window width.

